# P60 incorrect.What should I do?



## evanne (8 Jun 2005)

Hi Folks.
Going through paperwork recently and I discovered that my p60 is incorrect. (My starting date with the company). Should I get this changed? Who do I speak to about it. I'm hoping to apply for a mortgage soon and I want to make sure everything's in proper order!
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jun 2005)

I would contact the company in the first instance. Then, if necessary, _Revenue_.


----------



## ajapale (8 Jun 2005)

Hi evanne,

A P60 is a form issued by an employer to an employee certifying details of the employee's pay, tax and PRSI contributions for the tax year. You will get a P60 from your employer if you are still in employement with them at the end of the year Dec 31. As far as I know it will not contain details of when you started with the company. Did you start with your current company mid way through the year? If so did you furnish your current employer with the P45 issued by your previous employer? If so then the P60 should reflect pay, tax and prsi contributions made in the previous employement as well

The following is from DETE.
*What is a P60?*



> A P60 is a form issued by an employer to an employee certifying details of the employee's pay, tax and PRSI contributions for the tax year. The Form P60 must be given to each employee who is in employment at 31 December on any given year for the short tax "year" and each subsequent
> 
> 31 December. This should be done before 15 February of any given year. This is a requirement of all employments. For more information about an employer's obligation to file P60 returns please see the Revenue Commissioner's website.
> 
> *Note:* Falsification of P60 returns and payslips is an offence punishable by law. Any employer found to be engaged in the deliberate falsification of these documents is liable to prosecution.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jun 2005)

ajapale said:
			
		

> As far as I know it will not contain details of when you started with the company.



It will if you started work with the company since the beginning of the most recent tax year.


----------



## ubiquitous (8 Jun 2005)

Your employer's payroll or accounts staff should be able to amend your P60 on request or at the very least give you a letter clarifying the correct info.


----------



## ajapale (8 Jun 2005)

Thanks Clubman,

If you join the company in mid tax year then the "Date of Commencement of Employment" should be completed. This can be found in point 7. in Section C "PRSI in this Employment".

ajapale


----------



## Guest127 (11 Jun 2005)

my wife worked for the second biggest banking group in the country. quit last year but you should see the mess they made of her final wages slip and p45.
* last wage slip they produced showed she  owed over €3000 tax. This was because for some odd reason the tax office incorrectly issued a tax certificate with nil cut of point and nil credits ( doesnt bear to think about) anyway about a week after this incorrect cert they forwarded a corrected one and also a copy to bank. bank acted on first one. also the pay was incorrect as her leaving date wasn't correct. after much written and verbal communication with the payroll of the bank they came up with a corrected (sort of )payslip.
*in the meantime an incorrect p45 was issued by them
* new pay slip was better in that it had now dispersed with the tax deficit but still not 100% correct
* a new p45 shows neither the figures given on the corrected pay slip nor the previous payslip.
* I havn't yet made a tax return for last year and don't know which to go by her last payslip , which at least is closer to the truth or the P45 which is what the bank will have forwarded to the revenue on their p35 listing.
* talking to the payroll section was like talking to the wall
* I was employed on payroll section of my own company for about 10 years and to say that this bank didn't have the basics isnt overstating it. My wife was temorary for the past few years, of her own choice, and this bank didn't even know her holiday entitlements or what dates she worked. I kept a record of dates worked and not worked. Just as well because on one occasion when social welfare sent a form to the bank to confirm dates etc they rang her to ask her did she have a record as they didn't. Unreal.
i should add that she only wanted temporary work with them as she felt permanent work would stop her looking elsewhere for work she though she would enjoy more. And she does.


----------

